# Sharjah police conduct door-to-door hunt for unwed couples



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sharjah police conduct door to door hunt for unwed couples - The National Newspaper


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw this earlier. Hope people have plans in place for these situations.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn Jynxy lets head back to Dubai!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You cant come to my casa... But I will take you to a hotel! I am a wuss and not going to jail!


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

My word,

The Senior Partner of our Company certainly kept this (and a few other things) hidden from me, when he asked me to come out here and help out for a year or two. And to think that I was almost about to book the Flights for My Cousin and Her "Partner" as a "Surprise Engagement Gift".

I shall look into this in more detail prior to any rash words,thoughts or ideas though.

Thank you very much for this invaluable information.


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Rules in Europe differ... Young people can live together in a free way... Different countries - different laws...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

True, but when your fragile economy relies on people from different countries coming to live here, it's probably a good idea to be a bit more lenient or to unofficially turn a blind eye as long as no-one else is being harmed/offended by what happens behind closed doors.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought they did when it suited?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> True, but when your fragile economy relies on people from different countries coming to live here, it's probably a good idea to be a bit more lenient or to unofficially turn a blind eye as long as no-one else is being harmed/offended by what happens behind closed doors.


no-one else being harmed? wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf are you questioning the unquestionable logic of the Iranian Cleric?

Besides the world could use a lot lesser earthquakes!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

|James| said:


> no-one else being harmed? wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf are you questioning the unquestionable logic of the Iranian Cleric?
> 
> Besides the world could use a lot lesser earthquakes!


Just cos you got lumbered with frankfurters and sauerkraut  If been a nice beach with bikini clad maiden am sure it would have felt a lot different


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sharjah police prove Einsteins theory of time/space is correct, you can make time go backwards


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

hi all, thank you very much for the article as i didn't know at all. I am very surprised and chocked to be honnest that things like that could happen within an international society. I was planning to work in dubai because it was very open compared to the rest of middle east but still they are very backward. I don't want to stay neither celibate for a year or 2 or get married. At the end of day, It is nobody business whats going on in closed doors. So even staying at your bf for a night might cost you more than you bargain for. apology if am being a bit personal but how do you do over there? Could you tell me of your experience? Please keep us updated on the situation and if the government is actually doing something to forbid police raids. thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

princesse said:


> hi all, thank you very much for the article as i didn't know at all. I am very surprised and chocked to be honnest that things like that could happen within an international society. I was planning to work in dubai because it was very open compared to the rest of middle east but still they are very backward. I don't want to stay neither celibate for a year or 2 or get married. At the end of day, It is nobody business whats going on in closed doors. So even staying at your bf for a night might cost you more than you bargain for. apology if am being a bit personal but how do you do over there? Could you tell me of your experience? Please keep us updated on the situation and if the government is actually doing something to forbid police raids. thanks


If you read the sticky thread about thing everyone needs to know before posting, you will see that it is illegal to cohabit in the UAE. Sharjah is a different emirate to Dubai and is much more conservative. I'm afraid personal opinion does not come into it and the law is quite clear.

Many people cohabit and get away with it, but you would be breaking the law with possible serious consequences. The government would not ' forbid police raids' if they are simply upholding the law of the land.

-


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you read the sticky thread about thing everyone needs to know before posting, you will see that it is illegal to cohabit in the UAE. Sharjah is a different emirate to Dubai and is much more conservative. I'm afraid personal opinion does not come into it and the law is quite clear.
> 
> Many people cohabit and get away with it, but you would be breaking the law with possible serious consequences. The government would not ' forbid police raids' if they are simply upholding the law of the land.
> 
> -


thanks for the quick reply. So you are saying that it did not happen in Dubai? Can you cohabit with a friend from the same sex? If you do not live with your bf/gf can you actually spend times at their place as long as ou do not leave any belonging or that s illegal too?
Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

princesse said:


> thanks for the quick reply. So you are saying that it did not happen in Dubai? Can you cohabit with a friend from the same sex? If you do not live with your bf/gf can you actually spend times at their place as long as ou do not leave any belonging or that s illegal too?
> Thanks


While it's illegal, it's not really something to worry about if you use a little common sense and aren't incredibly unlucky. No-one's going to bat an eyelid if you take a guy back to your apartment.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> While it's illegal, it's not really something to worry about if you use a little common sense and aren't incredibly unlucky. No-one's going to bat an eyelid if you take a guy back to your apartment.


lol- btw slash looks cool is this pic


----------

